# USC - visual submissions dilemma !



## Sahirr (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey guys I really apologize if the following has been discussed in the forum before... but I would like a fresh perspective...

I am applying for the Spring intake for the production program at USC... am not that worried about the writing samples... but somehow the visual samples are giving me a tough time...

I don't have a single short film I am proud of or is worth sharing currently... so I am thinking of going ahead with the photographs? Do any of you think that a short film ups ones chances in respect to the photographs? Cus as of now I am confident I will be able to deliver a much better quality of photographs than a short film...

Secondly...as far as the portfolio list is concerned... I am just out of college... I hardly have any professional work experience... all i have to share are my college projects... and a few internships here and there... but nothing flashy... I think I am going to look ridiculous if I say I am passionate about film making and have it in me... yet i don't have anything concrete to list on paper...

can any of you please express your opinions on this... what is the admission committee looking for in the samples... I am hoping that the thought and ideas matter more than the packaging and production value of the work... it would be great to hear from those who made it in this fall and earlier... and probably... share their writing and visual submissions if they don't mind...

thanks...
and sorry if you think its a silly thread...


----------



## robot_m (Jul 8, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing about the visual submission. My most recent film is a year and a half old, but I've grown a lot as a visual artist and my new photographs are way better than than my most recent film.

I'm going with the photos, but I would like to hear some other opinions.

The visual submission aspect is relatively new to the USC application, though, so there isn't much precedent.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 8, 2009)

> Originally posted by robot_m:
> 
> 
> The visual submission aspect is relatively new to the USC application, though, so there isn't much precedent.



The pics only started last year, and the video is even newer, spring 10 maybe?

I think it doesn't matter how old something is, or what medium...it's what represents you as an artist the best.

If it's new pics or an old film, just make sure it's work that's ALL YOU!  Shows your uniqueness, etc...


----------



## robot_m (Jul 8, 2009)

Jaymiess-

What do you think about this:

My writing sample (I chose the 4 minute silent movie treatment) is a magical-realism romantic comedy.

My photo submission is sort of grotesque (but beautiful) and shocking and even possibly upsetting, but definitely memorable.

The film I would submit is (like the writing sample) a sort of sarcastic romantic comedy. It could definitely stand for a tightening up in the editing department, but that is pretty much impossible at this point. Plus the story is sort of predictable.

Both grotesque beauty and optimistic romanticism are aspects of my creative personality (I'm full of more contradictions than just about anyone I've ever encountered)...so should I go with a theme (romantic comedy) or the work I think is strongest/most memorable?

I second guess myself on this because I've been in a touring band for the last 3 years...and my experience is that the piece you think is strongest/best/most interesting usually isn't the same thing the audience thinks is strongest/best/most interesting.

Anyway, I hope that all made sense, as I didn't sleep last night.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 8, 2009)

This isn't a concert, it's about introducing yourself and differentiating yourself.

I say skip the predictable.


----------



## Mike_V (Jul 8, 2009)

My understanding of submissions is to show the best of your work that gives them the best view of who you are based on your portfolio.

So my suggestion is as above. Choose the work you are most proud of and one that you believe will define you based on your work.


----------



## Sahirr (Jul 9, 2009)

hey guys... guess what... the grad admission department just told me I am not elligible to apply... cus i have a 3 year bachelor degree followed by a 1 year PG diploma... 
they say i must have a Masters degree to top d bachelors degree to qualify...cus i am international applicant and all that jazz

this really sucks... i guess am out of the race before i could even get onto the circuit 

could anyone from USC help me out...???


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Sahirr.  I hope there is something that can be done.  

Right now I'm going to submit a short documentary I'm working on about how a family functions when the father is in Afghanistan.  It really shows my interest in the human condition, which is where my interest in filmmaking lies.  I have another short project that I like, so it's up in the air.  

I thought about doing the photographs, but nothing really came to me.  

I'm really excited to submit my app.  I cannot believe how much I've grown since I submitted for Stark.  I'm also happy I'm not reapplying to Stark, as I'd rather focus on producing in production. 

Hopefully I'll see you all in January!!!


----------



## robot_m (Jul 9, 2009)

psufilmgirl- when did you apply for Stark?


----------



## tantalus (Jul 10, 2009)

Another question on the video sample.  It says 5 minutes maximum.  I have a short film that runs about 7.  How bad would it be to submit this film overlimit?

On another note...can people defer admission to the fall semester if they get accepted in the spring?  (not that acceptance is likely for me, just information gathering)


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jul 10, 2009)

Robot~I applied to Stark last December for this fall.  Not ready to be out there yet, as I have unfinished business on the east coast, so I'm happy about not making the trip out there right now.  

Tantalus~I do not think you can defer for Fall if you are admitted in Spring.  Hopefully Jayimess can clear that up for us though.  I'm pretty sure some one asked that before.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 10, 2009)

Tantalus, do NOT go over the limit.  Especially not two minutes.  less than 15 seconds is credits, okay, but two minutes?  They'll just eject the DVD.  I'm serious, this is what they do to us at scholarship and 546 time, it's on the forms..."only the first five minutes will be watched."

Cut it down.  A tighter complete story is better than an incomplete one...there's another thread about "word count" on here, check that out for my thoughts about application rules.


I don't believe you can defer to fall.  I'm practically sure of it, but I'd contact them just in case, please report back your findings.


----------



## robot_m (Jul 31, 2009)

So how is everyone coming on this?

I have to say, I loathe working in a vacuum like this. I have so many different ideas that all represent aspects of my personality. The qualifications for the visual sample as given are almost infuriatingly broad.

I have several different submissions prepared that are all equally good, but very different in mood and aesthetics. I care about them all equally, they are all equally "me"...I wish I had some idea who the reviewers are and what they are interested in. I normally don't consider any of that when working on a project--instead concentrating on what I like about a piece. But the point of this project seems to be almost entirely to impress the reviewers. Thus the frustration in not knowing who they are and what they like.

Anyway, this is just me letting off steam as I finish up my application.

Anyone else experiencing something similar?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Aug 4, 2009)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I'm having problems with only the visual.  Everything else is done and I'm confident with it.

I have a project from undergrad that I love, but I'm also working on a short documentary, but I do not know what to do at this point.  

The deadline with looming and it's not getting any easier!


----------



## tantalus (Aug 5, 2009)

I have my visual sample done, but I'm having the hardest time deciding which written sample I'm going to use.  I'm leaning towards the two-person dialogue.  What about y'all?  I'm afraid that I might not be able to get across my story-type in that space.

I hate to stress out on here, because I know we're all in the same position.  But I need a wee bit of reassurance.  I have no film background whatsoever (I did it as an extracurricular at school).  I studied international relations in college.  I keep reading that this doesn't matter, but I can't help but think that they want someone with at least an English or literature background and not politics.  Am I at a disadvantage, even a little tiny bit?


----------



## Marisah (Aug 5, 2009)

tantalus,

I wouldn't worry about not having a film background.  At least from what people have said.  I also have no experience with film.  I did study performance/pop culture studies as an English major in college, which is perhaps a bit more film related.  Then again, studying something and creating it are two very different things.

Anyway, I figure we've all got different strengths and weaknesses. So in a way we're all both at a disadvantage and an advantage.  Just remember, they can teach us film techinques, but they can't teach us how to be storytellers.


----------



## Jayimess (Aug 6, 2009)

Tantalus, one of the first people from the MFA Screenwriting class of 2009 to get an agent was a physics major.  Few of us have film backgrounds.


----------



## robot_m (Aug 6, 2009)

I've narrowed mine down to one video and one photo sample. I asked a bunch of people to look at and critique both...now I'm just waiting to hear back from them.

What is everyone else submitting? Video or photo? And if you like, include a brief description of your piece.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Aug 11, 2009)

I was going to do the video, but one of my co-workers who has been helping me with editing challenged me to do the photos so I'm trying to get that done.  

Robot~did you decide yet, and if so, what were each about?  I have a few shorts from when I was an undergrad, but I'm thinking of telling a fun little story with photos since my personal statement is more serious.


----------



## robot_m (Aug 11, 2009)

I ended up going with the photos. I don't want to discuss the subject matter too much right now...maybe after decisions come out we could all post our submissions?  

I will say that the subject matter was a bit grotesque and gruesome, but I think also sort of funny. I only hope the admissions people see it that way.

It was sort of weird assignment though. I was an art major, so I was used to having projects like this, but in those projects, you were usually given a list of the criteria with which you would be judged (craft, composition, color, lighting, etc.), so it was a bit like swimming in the dark.


----------



## Sahirr (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey guys I really apologize if the following has been discussed in the forum before... but I would like a fresh perspective...

I am applying for the Spring intake for the production program at USC... am not that worried about the writing samples... but somehow the visual samples are giving me a tough time...

I don't have a single short film I am proud of or is worth sharing currently... so I am thinking of going ahead with the photographs? Do any of you think that a short film ups ones chances in respect to the photographs? Cus as of now I am confident I will be able to deliver a much better quality of photographs than a short film...

Secondly...as far as the portfolio list is concerned... I am just out of college... I hardly have any professional work experience... all i have to share are my college projects... and a few internships here and there... but nothing flashy... I think I am going to look ridiculous if I say I am passionate about film making and have it in me... yet i don't have anything concrete to list on paper...

can any of you please express your opinions on this... what is the admission committee looking for in the samples... I am hoping that the thought and ideas matter more than the packaging and production value of the work... it would be great to hear from those who made it in this fall and earlier... and probably... share their writing and visual submissions if they don't mind...

thanks...
and sorry if you think its a silly thread...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree that there are really no limits to what you can or cannot do.  I kinda like that about the whole thing, like you can really be creative and be yourself and it's challenging at the same time.


----------



## highwaytraveller (Nov 24, 2009)

hey. 
I am applying to the film prod. program for undergraduates. i decided to submit the photo option. but i'm not entirely clear as to what it is. it says it needs to be a series of 6 photos portraying a unique and original character when viewed in a specific sequence, along with a 2 page narrative. i took the photos, but they aren't chronological or anything. does the narrative have to be a story, or just a character description?


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 24, 2009)

A narrative is actually defined as a story.  Create an order to your photos.  Check out the later posts in "USC Fall 2010" for more discussion about it.


----------



## femme.focale (Nov 25, 2009)

4x6 ratio on flickr is fine.  At least, that's what I did.


----------

